# Take a look at my mare moving, jumping



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

Okay this is a pretty short video and I know the one jump doesn't tell you a whole lot but gives you an idea of how she jumps. Also look at her movement. I know she needs work but just really looking to see what you think of her movement. Also don't critique the riders except when necessary to explain something about the horse (as neither rider is me). She is an 8 yr old TB that hasn't done a whole lot but is coming along. 
thanks!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I think she is beautiful  What a looker! I think you have an Eventer - if you don't want her, just send her on my way   

She has allot of power, I like her


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

ha ha I love her to death... problem is just don't have the time or money to show her and she is too nice to sit on the farm trail riding. too bad you didn't find her before she left Michigan  I have a dressage lady interested in training her and selling her, she sold her last horse to an eventer... supposed to come look at her but its been raining forever and she hurt her knee.... I don't know if I could really let her go... 
She never ever gets tired..... thanks for commenting


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I am sure she loves you to pieces - and you can always lease her out you know  

You don't have to sell her, you can even look into a share board. There are always ways if you are willing 

*coughoryoucanjustgivehertomecough*


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc (May 16, 2009)

Wow! What a beautiful horse!
I'd take her any day


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

mieventer, honestly if you were close by I just might, my dream is to see her succeeding either eventing on in in hunters or jumpers...... too bad you are so far, she had a tough ride down to florida from Michigan last year. the horse transport people were terrible. (its a long story) but they actually broke down on 95 with her in 90s weather with a crazy stallion on the same trailer.... poor baby....


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

saint3meg3rlfc said:


> Wow! What a beautiful horse!
> I'd take her any day


thx for your comment


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm just teasing you hon! I think you can make her into a wonderful horse


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

No seriously, if I found the right person who could take her places I would give her to them  I love her but she needs to have a job.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

here's the deal next winter when its sub zero and snowing up there come down and take my horse to an event...there a nice place that does events about an hour from here...(is that lingo correct or is it an eventing show) LOL :)))


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Ok! Deal!

Horse Trials for low levels.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

wow. Stunning mare. Her form is great over fences and her trot is to die for! She looks like a great ride! She will make a great eventer if that's what you want to do with her. She would kill in dressage and then go out and rock the XC and stadium! If I wasn't already expecting another horse.... haha


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

okay eventerdrew whoever makes it down here first next winter ))) I would be so happy to watch her do that. My friend who does endurance had her all ready to do a 25 miler (nothing to her) last winter but at last minute couldn't go. She goes out and does 15 miles with him mostly strong trot and she barely breaks a sweat, she is amazing


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

here is the place not far from me, got to see the O'connors there, come on down when it gets chilly)))

Rocking Horse Facilities


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

*a little more video*

this is old video, back when she took forever to relax, but she still looks good aside from the naughty head throwing which is a thing of the past mostly...but I like the end which is recent with her in the pasture being silly


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

oh rocking horse is a great facility. I was down there this winter with Buck Davidson. It was awesome!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

> okay eventerdrew whoever makes it down here first next winter )))


*Pushes Eventerdrew out of the way and scrambles past her as she lays on the floor*


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

She looks wonderful!
If I hadn't found Zeus I would be all over that.
Good luck with her!
:]


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

Gillian, I know I wonder what would have happened if you had been able to lease her  Oh well Zeus is awesome maybe we will see you at a show some day. Do you ever go to the GOHJA shows?


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Sometimes, yup. But I don't show too much. Hopefully once Zeus and I have been working together for a while I'll start showing. He's too much of a ham to not get to show off every once in a while! Ha ha. 

I wonder that too. She really is a lovely horse. 
If I could only afford two horses! I'm sure she'll do so well with whoever leases/buys her.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

I have some people who want to see her this week, I am afraid what will happen if they want her, I would miss her soooo much! she had a boo boo on her knee and was in all last week ... let her out yesterday and she ran around jumping over poles and bucking, kicking and rearing..... she is such a goof..... but she looked gorgeous doing it.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

wow lovemyponies, you have a cute little hunter prospect in your hands! If you can get her pace more consistent and more relaxed (she also looks a little rushed/anxious to the fences) I think she could be successful in the hunter ring. She is a nice enough mover to place top 3 in more competitive local shows and possibly place at rated shows depending on the competition. Once she has a little more training that is.  You can always send her my way!  


*runs past MIEventer and EventerDrew duking it out and reaches her first*


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

thanks, yes she does rush fences and needs to learn to relax. hoping to get the green light from the vet today to get her back to work. may take her to a schooling show the following week, but probably only to let her see the environment, she will be screaming and freaking out more than likely.


----------

